

Can entrepreneurship be taught? - brennanjp
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/30/can-entrepreneurship-be-taught-two-students-at-tufts-are-trying/

======
beat
I don't think it can be taught. It can only be learned.

It's not a subtle difference.

